# Psychoanalytic interpretations in everyday life/interpretaciones psicoanalíticas en la vida diaria



## Mate

Summary: this thread deals with ordinary people behavior in different societies and cultures regarding the topic above.

Questions: Is it usual to analyze other people where you live?
If so, is it commonly accepted as normal?
If not, please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.

Examples:

1) “You are angry because you argued with your wife.”
2) “You are always mistreating everybody. That’s because you were mistreated during your childhood.”
3) “You are such a cocky arrogant prick. Everyone can tell that you were your daddy’s boy and, as if that wasn't enough, a Leo.”
4) “Dear friend, this is unlike you - maybe we caught you at a bad time?”
5) “All your “creativity” depends on your intake of: dope/booze/cheeseburgers, etc."
6) “I think that your creativity and your fertile imagination are just due to your bi-polarity. You must be going through the maniac phase.”
7) “You think and act that way because: you’re a: homosexual/bisexual/ metrosexual/politician/lawyer/Zionist/anti-Semite/you never had children/you have too many children, etc."
8) “These sorts of things always happen to you because you: think too much/too little/don’t think at all."
9) “Do you know what your problem is? You: never get laid/are having too much sex/are a wanker/never had an orgasm in your entire life, etc."
10) “Your opinions are influenced by the fact of you being: fat/thin/white/black/yellow/green/blue/a Jew/a Christian/a Muslim/an atheist/a Buddhist/an Animist/a communist pig/a capitalist pig/a pig/from the Third World/from the Second World/from the First World/from other world."

Este hilo procura echar luz sobre el comportamiento de la gente común respecto al tópico de referencia.

Preguntas: ¿Es común interpretar a los demás donde Ud. vive? En caso de ser así, ¿es aceptado como algo normal? En caso de no ser así, por favor siéntase en libertad de opinar libremente sobre el tema.

Ejemplos:

1) Estás caliente porque te peleaste con tu mujer y por eso te las agarrás con el primero que se te cruza.
2) Vos te la pasás maltratando a los que te rodean porque de chico te fajaban y ahora te querés tomar revancha.
3) Vos te creés que te podés llevar por delante a todo el mundo porque fuiste un nene de papá y mamá y Leonino (del signo de Leo) para colmo.
4) Mi querido Fasulo, vos no sos así; ¿tal vez te agarramos en un mal momento?
5) Tu “creatividad” depende de: la marihuana que te fumás/tu afición al chupi/los sándwiches de miga que te clavás.
6) Seguro que tu creatividad e imaginación exuberantes se deben a que estás en la fase maníaca de tu bipolaridad.
7) Pensás y actuás de esa manera porque: sos homosexual/bisexual/metrosexual/político/abogado/sionista/antisemita/ nunca tuviste hijos/tenés demasiados hijos/sos un hijo de puta.
8) Estas cosas siempre te pasan porque pensás demasiado/demasiado poco/porque nunca pensás.
9) ¿Sabés cual es tu problema? Nunca te encamás/hacés el amor con demasiada frecuencia/sos un pajero/no sabés lo que es un orgasmo.
10) Tus opiniones están influenciadas por el hecho de que sos un: gordo obeso/blanco/negro/amarillo/verde/azul/judío/cristiano/mahometano/ateo/budista/animista/cerdo comunista/cerdo capitalista/cerdo/porque venís del Tercer Mundo/del Segundo Mundo/del Primer Mundo/de otro mundo.




“El que esté libre de pecado que arroje la primera piedra” _(“Let him who is without sin cast the first stone”)_ ​ 

Jesús de Nazareth
​


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Me temo que sólo podré expresar mi opinión en castellano, mi inglés no da para tan complicado asunto.

A la pregunta de Mate tengo que responder con un SÍ rotundo. Es muy típico el atribuir actitudes de ciertas personas a circunstancias de su vida, o de lo que le esté pasando. Una muy típica, y exageradamente machista, es esa de "Menudo carácter tiene esa chica. Debe de estar con la regla".

Lo que pasa es que no siempre es psicología barata, en muchos casos es verdad, sobre todo la primera y la cuarta que suelen ir unidas. Lamentablemente la gente tiende a pagarlo  con quien no lo merece, pero parece inevitable (yo lo hago lo reconozco aunque intento evitarlo). Además, y con esto termino, la número 9 pero vista al revés es una verdad como un templo. Me acuerdo que teníamos una compañera que podríamos decir que tenía un carácter fuerte y además, su marido estaba una temporada fuera del país. Pero eso sí, los lunes siguientes a un fin de semana en el que el marido había vuelto a España, era la persona más agradable y sonriente de toda la oficina. Yo no quiero decir nada, pero....


Saludos.

Ant


----------



## frida-nc

Mate, I think the question you are asking is not whether these things could be thought, or whispered to others, but whether they could be said to your face, and by any one of your acquaintances, in perfect freedom, without expecting resentment in return?

Very few of these would be said to our faces casuallyin my circles--they would imply that all of us were deliberately engaged in insulting each other, or doing heavy drinking--but they would be thought and they might be snidely said to others. (Exception: Since I live in the Bible Belt, I would expect "You think that way because you're an atheist" is said to one's face!)

Most of them (maybe not #4) would indeed arouse resentment if said, and some of them would sever friendships.  The ones that would arouse the most resentment interpret habitual behavior, or character, rather than one particular action, and are based on speculation. "You are angry because you argued with your wife" is more acceptable than "You always mistreat people because you must have been mistreated as a child."  Probably the ones that would make us crazy are the ones that discount our positive qualities or attribute them to something negative.

Well, I don't know if my thoughts apply well to your real question.  Interesting question, though!


----------



## fenixpollo

If you are asking whether people are judgemental in my culture, then the answer is Yes.
If you are asking whether people in my culture generally attempt to evaluate others' motives, to psychoanalyze them and to "figure them out", then Yes.
If you are asking whether people will express these thoughts to others' faces, then Yes -- although with varying degrees of tact.

I imagine that these are human traits and not reserved to any one culture.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me parece muy interesante este hilo de mi admirado forero Mateamargo. Lo felicito por su excelente idea.

Creo que los seres humanos, independientemente de la cultura que sea, tratamos de interpretar la conducta de los seres que nos rodean.  Muchas veces juzgamos a la ligera y en otras ocasiones intentamos justificar la conducta de los demás. 

Una vez tuve un compañero de trabajo que era un grosero redomado que jamás daba los buenos días.  En vez de llegar a la simple conclusión de que el tipo era sencillamente un mal educado, casi todos decían  "pobrecito, seguramente tuvo una niñez muy dífícil".  De un jefe que era un déspota algunos con una inusitada benevolencia opinaban "es que al ser el jefe tiene muchas presiones", y así sucesivamente.

Bueno, amigos, hasta aquí mi humilde y sincero aporte. 
Un afectuoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## Sallyb36

fenixpollo said:


> If you are asking whether people are judgemental in my culture, then the answer is Yes.
> If you are asking whether people in my culture generally attempt to evaluate others' motives, to psychoanalyze them and to "figure them out", then Yes.
> If you are asking whether people will express these thoughts to others' faces, then Yes -- although with varying degrees of tact.
> 
> I imagine that these are human traits and not reserved to any one culture.



I agree entirely with this and can't really add anything else.  I personally, when I come across someone horrible or strange, always wonder what has happened in their life to make them that way - depending on circumstances I may even ask them.


----------



## heidita

Hola Mate, ¡qué divertido! Y que gran verdad. 

En España es desde luego costumbre de jugar a la gente así. Me ha encantado el punto 9, que se usa para todas las mujeres en esta tierra. Como dice también Anti: ¿Que estás de mal humor? Debes estar con la regla. ¿Que estás de un humor de perro? Vaya, esta necesita una buena ...nariz ( que rima con _cebolla_, como suele decir mi joya  ). ¿Que estás de mal humor constantemente? Es que no has tenido un orgasmo nunca..... (cosa que suele ser cierta, muy a pesar de muchas mujeres , lo del orgasmo, no la causa del enfado.)


¿Y que nuestra manera de actuar está influencida por cómo somos, guapos, feos, negros, blancos.....? Con esto estoy de acuerdo. 

Como soy guapa, alta, rubia, ojos azules, delgada y tengo un orgasmo toda las semanas, (por lo menos ) ....soy maravillosa, nada agresiva, siempre amable y siempre de buen humor. O sea, nada de esto es aplicable a mí.


----------



## Mate

Mateamargo said:


> Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women where you live?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that yes, regrettably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it is, is it commonly accepted as normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is normally accepted, but not by me; I hate unrequested psychological interpretations and never give them to others. At times, if a close friend of mine asks for my advice on an issue that troubles him/her I have to hold my impulse to give a "Freud-like" interpretation: I'm just a vet after all, not a psychologist. I should always keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es común interpretar a los demás donde Ud. vive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si, lamentablemente se trata de algo bastante común y extendido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En caso de ser así, ¿es aceptado como algo normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muchos lo aceptan como algo normal. En lo personal considero una falta de respeto ofrecer a los demás interpretaciones "psi" no requeridas. A veces un amigo me confía un asunto personal que le preocupa. En esos casos tengo que sofrenar el impulso de ofrecer una interpretación "a lo Freud"; tengo que recordarme a mi mismo que solo soy un veterinario, no un psicólogo, un psicoanalista o un psiquiatra.
Click to expand...


----------



## EmilyD

Me gusta el tema, Mateamigo,

un ejemplo de mi vida actual: hace 3 anos, un companero del trabajao y yo teniamos una charla ( desacuerdo ) sobre una persona famosa. Yo la miraba con respeto; mi amigo la miraba como mujer de negocios y con menos interes. Me dijo: 
_*" She is marketed at people like you, middle aged white women! "
*_mi traduccion:
_*"  Ella se vende su mensaje(productos, et al) hacia gente como vos, mujeres blancas de edad mediana"*_

Mi sorpresa fue escuchar las palabras middle aged describiendo a mi...Tenia 39.5 anos en aquel tiempo. Le dijo, *"Wait a minute! I'm white, but am I really middle aged?!" // *_" Espere un minuto! Soy blanca, pero es cierto que soy de mediana edad?!"_
*****************************
I like this topic, Mate friend!

an example from my real life: 3 years ago, a co-worker and I were discussing (disagreeing about) a famous person. I had respect for her; my friend saw her as a businesswoman, and had less interest in her. He said:[see above]...

My surprise was hearing myself described as middle aged...I was 39.5 years old then. I said: [see above again..]

*We have become very close friends, despite our age and ethnic differences!*
Hemos llegados a ser amigos muy cercanos, a pesar de nuestras diferencias de edades y etnias...

favor a corregir mi castellano y (u??) ingles, companeros!!

Nomi


----------



## totor

Mateamargo said:


> ¿Es común interpretar a los demás donde Ud. vive? En caso de ser así, ¿es aceptado como algo normal? En caso de no ser así, por favor siéntase en libertad de opinar libremente sobre el tema.



Mi querido Mateamargo, por lo que a mí respecta, no es muy común (en una de ésas será porque tengo cara de malo y la gente no se anima  ), pero si a pesar de todo alguien se atreve, trascartón le pregunto:

¿Dónde está el diván?

Y chau Pinela.


----------



## maxiogee

Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women where you live? *No*
In case it is, is it commonly accepted as normal?
In case it is not, please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.

I don't think anyone voicing such opinions in Ireland would be looking for trouble.
We don't take kindly to people telling us what is wrong with us 
(Or people making sweeping generalisations )


----------



## GEmatt

fenixpollo said:


> If you are asking whether people are judgemental in my culture, then the answer is Yes.
> If you are asking whether people in my culture generally attempt to evaluate others' motives, to psychoanalyze them and to "figure them out", then Yes.
> If you are asking whether people will express these thoughts to others' faces, then Yes -- although with varying degrees of tact.
> 
> I imagine that these are human traits and not reserved to any one culture.


I second fenixpollo's summary, for the most part. Yes, people are judgemental and evaluate each other, and I think that's normal. Will they come out and say it? Much less so. People who are so disagreeable as to warrant such a destructive criticism will generally be avoided, instead. People who are prone to offering such unsolicited criticisms (the "unrequested psychological interpretations" that you mentioned, mate) tend to be avoided too, for that matter.

The only situation I can imagine such comments being acceptable in is possibly with groups of close friends, and then the intent is clearly jocular/ironic, e.g. _All your “creativity” depends on your intake of: dope/booze/cheeseburgers_, said by someone who is known by everyone present to be a pothead/boozer/MacDonaholic.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Es cierto que nos encanta juzgar a los demás sin tener ni idea de lo que les pasa. Si lo supiéramos seguramente en la mayoría de los casos no sólo no lo haríamos sino que le echariamos un cable. No obstante también es cierto que hay quien se lo gana a pulso. En fin, que le vamos a hacer!

Es como bautizar a los vecinos, a los amigos, a los conocidos y a los saludados. Imposible no hacerlo. 

Por todo esto, creo más bien que lo que es digno de estudio es mi afán en bautizar a todo quisque -algo muy generalizado también- por no hablar ya de las presuntas actitudes, en general sexuales, de la gente que nos irrita. Estas aseveraciones, de un modo u otro -y quizás con alguna pequeña variante- encajan perfectamente en el desglose de Mate. 

GEmatt, I'm agree with you, such comments are only accepted if are my friends who say it. In other cases I understand that that comments are ofenses.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mateamargo said:


> Preguntas: ¿Es común interpretar a los demás donde Ud. vive? En caso de ser así, ¿es aceptado como algo normal? En caso de no ser así, por favor siéntase en libertad de opinar libremente sobre el tema.
> Si, indudablemente que si, tenemos esa costumbre y anteriormente había cierto respeto hacia los mayores, pero ahora veo con preocupación que ni eso...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 1) Estás caliente porque te peleaste con tu mujer y por eso te las agarrás con el primero que se te cruza.
> o le vino la regla..."andas arrecho/malhumorado, es que no has visto a linda?"
> 2) Vos te la pasás maltratando a los que te rodean porque de chico te fajaban y ahora te querés tomar revancha. (malcriado)
> 3) Vos te creés que te podés llevar por delante a todo el mundo porque fuiste un nene de papá y mamá y Leonino (del signo de Leo) para colmo.Idem al anterior
> 4) Mi querido Fasulo, vos no sos así; ¿tal vez te agarramos en un mal momento? . "tranquilo cuando se te pase la arrechera venimos" sin saber si de verdad está arrecho, no?
> 5) Tu “creatividad” depende de: la marihuana que te fumás/tu afición al chupi/los sándwiches de miga que te clavás. Waaauuu! es bastante fuerte esta critica, es decir "estas poco imaginativo"
> 6) Seguro que tu creatividad e imaginación exuberantes se deben a que estás en la fase maníaca de tu bipolaridad.
> 7) Pensás y actuás de esa manera porque: sos homosexual/bisexual/metrosexual/político/abogado/sionista/antisemita/ nunca tuviste hijos/tenés demasiados hijos/sos un hijo de puta. (tu si eres raro)
> 8) Estas cosas siempre te pasan porque pensás demasiado/demasiado poco/porque nunca pensás. (...porque tienes unas cucarachas en la cabeza, juagando un partido de dominó, y de paso esta trancado")
> 9) ¿Sabés cuál es tu problema? Nunca te encamás/hacés el amor con demasiada frecuencia/sos un pajero/no sabés lo que es un orgasmo. Este al igual que el primero es bastante frecuente, y sobre todo lo aplican (aplicamos )  a las mujeres malhumoradas...
> 10) Tus opiniones están influenciadas por el hecho de que sos un: gordo obeso/blanco/negro/amarillo/verde/azul/judío/cristiano/mahometano/ateo/budista/animista/cerdo comunista/cerdo capitalista/cerdo/porque venís del Tercer Mundo/del Segundo Mundo/del Primer Mundo/de otro mundo.


 
En General esas opiniones acerca de las demas personas, estan fuera de lugar, si las miramos como lo que es, una falta de respeto.
Sin embargo la idiosincracia desarrollada a travez del tiempo por los habitantes de algunos pueblos, como el latinoamericano por ejemplo/las costumbres ,se presta mucho a ese tipo de accidentes, es algo tan común que uno lo ve como normal a veces y otras como una broma simplemente.
No niego , que he cometido alguna imprudencia de este tipo en algunas ocasiones, y estoy cansada de escucharlo comúnmente en mi entorno, tanto familiar, social y laboral. Es más he sido victima de algunos de esos comentarios, pero repito, yo lo veo como algo muy común, realmente no me molesta. Aunque no dejo de recapacitar y aceptar, que no debería de hacerse uso de ellos, ya que podemos herir suceptibilidades, además de ser una falta de respeto y cortesia...llegaremos, algún día, a aprender a comportarnos???  
Estamos en eso, tratando de mejorar... lo trasmitiré a mis hijos a ver que piensan ellos. Es bueno hacerlos reflexionar, y despues llegar juntos a conclusiones...

Saludos 
Rosa
Gracias Mate


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡¡¡Querido Mate, muy interesante y divertido este hilo que has creado!!!!!

Hasta donde sé, las estadísticas dicen que la Argentina es uno de los países en los que más cantidad de gente se psicoanaliza. Es por esto, creo yo, que no falta oportunidad para que tanto análisis personal se vuelque a los demás. 
Personalmente, cuando alguien cercano empieza a interpretar lo que digo, respondo bastante rotundamente sin ser grosera:"Gracias, pero ya tengo terapeuta".
Las relaciones humanas no son fáciles pero tampoco imposibles. Hay que tratar de no complicarlas más. 
Sí creo que hay muchas personas que han sufrido traumas muy serios y que por no haberlos tratado como corresponde, cuando son grandes tienen un carácter especial. No me parece que haya que soportar cualquier actitud hacia nosotros por el hecho de que el otro haya tenido serios problemas. 
En fin, este tema es universal. Pero creo que en ciertos países la gente está acostumbrada a hacer y recibir interpretaciones psiconoanalíticas en forma cotidiana. En otros países, creo que lo piensan pero no lo dicen.  

Les mando a todos muchos cariños y a vos, Mate, CONGRATS!!!!
¡SIEMPRE CON IDEAS TAN BUENAS! ... ¿no será porque de chiquito te estimulaban muchos tus padres????  ... ¿o quizá te las ingeniabas para llamar la atención?  

BESOS CARIÑOS
Fernita


----------



## Outsider

Mateamargo said:


> Summary: this thread deals with ordinary people behavior in different societies and cultures regarding the topic above.
> 
> Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women where you live?
> In case it is, is it commonly accepted as normal?
> In case it is not, please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.


Your title speaks of "psychoanalytic interpretations" (a technical thing), but most of your examples are what I'd call informal psychology (some might prefer the term "pop psychology").

In Portugal, in my limited experience, the use of such arguments varies with the context. The really technical ones ("...because you're bipolar, and you're in your manic phase") seem very unusual to me. I think only a medical professional or a close friend, spouse or relative of a diagnosed bipolar person would ever say that.

The other less clinical arguments I do hear a lot, but usually not to the person's face -- that would be tactless. Unless:

1) it's said during an argument, or
2) it's said in jest (quite common).


----------



## Mate

Fernita said:


> ...y a vos, Mate, CONGRATS!!!!
> ¡SIEMPRE CON IDEAS TAN BUENAS! ... ¿no será porque de chiquito te estimulaban muchos tus padres????  ... ¿o quizá te las ingeniabas para llamar la atención?


No Ferni, lo mío es lo que se llama un "talento innato"   , sometimes boosted by booze among other substances (in therapeutic, almost homeopathic doses ).

Edit: and I still manage fairly well to draw atttention upon myself. Does it tell?


----------



## EmilyD

I _have_ heard that certain countries in *South* America have a special inclination/orientation towards formal psychoanalysis, and I always wondered if there was truth in that "stereoptype". 



_ He_ escuchado que ciertos paises en america del *sur *tienen una orientacion/preferencia hacia sicoanalysis formal, y siempre me preguntaba si hay algo verdadero en el estereotipo.


                                             Nomi


----------



## Mate

EmilyD said:


> I _have_ heard that certain countries in *South* America have a special inclination/orientation towards formal psychoanalysis, and I always wondered if there was truth in that "stereoptype".
> 
> 
> 
> _He_ escuchado que ciertos paises en america del *sur *tienen una orientacion/preferencia hacia sicoanalysis formal, y siempre me preguntaba si hay algo verdadero en el estereotipo.
> 
> 
> Nomi


Don't know about other South American countries but I've heard that Buenos Aires has the same talk-therapists per inhabitant ratio than Manhattan. That explains a lot about the "psi" influence you can find here (both pop and pro). 
No stereotype but factual reality, I think.


----------



## Etcetera

Mateamargo said:


> Summary: this thread deals with ordinary people behavior in different societies and cultures regarding the topic above.
> 
> Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women where you live?
> In case it is, is it commonly accepted as normal?
> In case it is not, please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.


Judging other people is human. 
I, personally, prefer not to judge (who am I to tell anyone how are they feeling and why?), and I really dislike it when someone's trying to do any such judgement on me. It's plainly silly.


----------



## jonquiliser

Mateamargo said:


> Summary: this thread deals with ordinary people behavior in different societies and cultures regarding the topic above.
> 
> Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women where you live?



Hola mate y otr@s 

Yo creo que los ejemplos que has puesto, u otros por estilo, son cosas que se dicen o podrían decirse en cualquier cultura y cualquier sociedad. A lo mejor no son las mismas cosas que se dicen por todas partes, dependerá de muchos factores. Pero sí que se expresan sentimientos así. En lo que no estoy de acuerdo, es en pensar que se trate de intentos de analizar a otr@s. Muchos de los ejemplos que pones son cosas que precisamente se dicen muchas veces para invalidar lo que dice o piensa otra persona. Son maneras para poner fin a una discusión (o dirigirla adonde un@ mism@ quiera) y NO DE ENTENDER a la otra persona (por ejemplo, decir que "tus opiniones las tienes por [algunos de los variables que menciona mate] me parece un ejemplo clarísimo de esto). No tiene que ser así siempre, evidentemente pueden darse ocasiones en las que es importante ver que, p.ej., alguien es muy caracul@ o cerrad@ por estar mal (física o anímicamente o en lo que sea), por haver tenido experiencias duras etc. Entonces es importante tener en cuenta esto, y no me parece malo. Eso sí, que a veces se inventan algunas cosas o se da "explicaciones" medio-psicologizantes para excusar algo que alguien ha hecho o hace. Esto pasa muchísimo con la violencia por parte de hombres hacia sus mujeres, en plan "pero [él] ha tenido una infancia tan trágica" como si esto (en el caso de ser cierto, que muchas veces tampoco lo es, o no más que para otr@s) hiciese de su maltrato algo menos grave.

Por otra parte, alguno de los ejemplos al principio del hilo simplemente no parecen ser más que cosas normales que se dicen, si ves a alguien que no parece estar bien o no quiere hablar mucho o lo que sea, es normal que preguntes si l@ has "agarrado en un mal momento" - ?no? No es más que una muestra de estar atent@ a cómo se encuentra otra persona. (A no ser que pensabas en algúb contexto más concreto donde podría ser trivializanto o algo decir eso?)

Bueno, en fin, mis dos céntimos


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Qué chévere está tu hilo, Mate! 

Si hablamos de _*psicoanalizar*_, pues no, no es tan común en mi tierra. A mí, a diferencia del común denominador, me encanta escuchar y comprender a la gente. Por algo escogí mi carrera; me fascina tener personas en el diván y escucharlas llorar a moco suelto mientras, por ejemplo, rememoran la muerte de su periquito "Pepe" cuando tenían 5 años, y su padrastro -que era un tirano- no le dejó hacerle un funeral digno.

Ahora, si se trata de _*juzgar*_, allí la cosa cambia! Para eso, pareciera que mi pueblo está mandado a hacer. Y más diestra se hace mi gente, si se trata de _*insultar/ofender*_ con tales juicios. Allí sí que se 'esgalichan de verdá! 

En referencia a la tolerancia/incidencia _*cultural*_ en el tópico, creo que mi paisana Rosángelus ya lo ha dejado bastante claro. Y respecto a mi punto de vista _*personal*_, ya fuera del consultorio y sin tarifas de por medio, me inclino por las sabias palabras del fenixpollo, y me atrevo a añadirle un piquito:  me parece que tales cosas son características inherentemente humanas, pero sigo considerando unos irrespetuosos metiches a aquellos que se meten en dichos asuntos...

Shall I make this even larger by adding a summary in English?


----------



## .   1

In my culture I am sure that people are just as judgemental as the rest but there is not much repeat business for a person who makes a habit of voicing these judgemental, and so often erroneous, leaps of logic.

Sigmund Freud has a lot to answer for.  A pompous pious pedantic little prick judgementalling the entire world from his prim pile of slanted and canted opinion while all the wile playing hide the pork sword with his wife's younger sister.  What an unspeakable hypocrite, but aren't they all.

Nevertheless this pantsman has infiltrated just about every psychoanalytical and psycho babble merchant ever since.
It is because of that mongrel that current analysts are able to peep and pry into the private lives of damaged people and pass judgement on what is norman and what requires 're-education'.

Psychoanalysis.  Pah.

I would love to find even one shrink who wasn't at least half mad.
Think about it.
What attracts people to the profession.
Postulation.
University student is casting about for something to study in the Arts program and trips over Psychoanalysis for Dummies and sits the course during which the student recognises and bonds with so many of the character 'traits' studied because that is the problem that the student has been grappeling with and from there we have a budding shrink.
It makes as much sense as a celibate monk giving premarital advice to a randy young heterosexual couple champing at the bit to bump ugly.

.,,


----------



## Like an Angel

Totalmente común es hacer las cosas que das como ejemplos, pero eso me parece más bien criticar a interpretar... entre mis amistades o las personas con las que puedo entablar una conversación he escuchado esas expresiones algunas veces y las he odiado siempre. Mi caso es que trato de entender a las personas, no de analizarlas, y cada vez que algún amigo hace una "interpretación" de este estilo, lo primero que se me viene a la mente (y lo digo) es el dicho "no podés juzgar a alguien sin haber estado en sus zapatos" (o algo así ) Que todos podemos tener un mal día, sí, todos podemos. Que hay gente que en ese mal día se nos va a cruzar y nos lo va a empeorar con apreciaciones como estas, sí, también. Pero me parece, repito, que más que interpretar, están criticando.

No sé si es aceptado como algo normal, es lo que el común de la gente hace, lo que no significa que sea normal, que esté bien... o mal. Personalmente trato de no hacerlo. 

Ahora Mate, ¿qué te fumaste antes de escribir este hilo que en el punto diez pusiste: _Tus opiniones están influenciadas por el hecho de que sos: azul_? ¡Seguro que van a estar influenciadas por eso!, ¿mirá si un pitufo va a ser feliz de que le pongan a Azrael de guardia de seguridad en su edificio?  

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## mirx

To be judgemental is an obligation in México it's customary, and just as well is very well accepted.

Pschycoanalisis is not as usual. I agree with Fenixpollo. And also with jonquiliser, sometimes the judgementas are made only to avoid getting to the core of the problem.

"It's much more comfortable for me to simply attribute someone's behavior to a fight with his wife, than to go and ask him, and put myself in risk to be affected by the real motives of his attitude"


----------



## krolaina

Sin duda el hilo más interesante que he leído... gracias Guille, especialmente por hacernos pensar en estas cosas.

Bueno, necesitaría más espacio del que me van a dejar, pero quiero empezar diciendo que yo, como mujer, no puedo soportar que achaquen todos mis males a tener la regla; especialmente cuando viene con risita añadida. Pero bueno, tampoco quiero que entre en juego mi feminismo.

Yo voy al psicólogo (sí, argentino) desde hace unos años; no se necesita tener un grave problema para hacerlo. Mi "problema"? No entender el mundo y especialmente las cosas a las que habéis hecho referencia, sencillamente no puedo. Otra cosa como ésta, ¿creéis que en España puedo decir a mis amistades que lo hago? No lo entienden y la consecuencia es muy sencilla: me juzgan.

Y así todo, amigos. Me alegra saber que hay personas que no me hacen sentir de Plutón y que tienen los mismos sentimientos y pensamientos que yo. Pero ojo, consciente o inconscientemente, con conocimiento previo o sin él, lamentablemente todos juzgamos (y criticamos cuando nos toca ser los juzgados y analizados). Pero también creo que todos (me incluyo la primera) tendemos a esa práctica del "psi" y no nos damos cuenta del error que cometemos en hacerlo, para algo están los especialistas.

¿Por qué esa tendencia no nos la aplicaremos a nosotros mismos? Como ya han dicho por ahí arriba... las relaciones humanas son chungas de por sí, y nos empeñamos en complicarlas más.

Enhorabuena Guille, un hilo de matrícula de honor.


----------



## ghoti

Fenixpollo has it right. And it probably cuts across all cultures to different degrees. It's even in the New Testament - "Do not judge, so that you may not be judged." There would have been no reason to say that if there weren't a lot of judgmental people around.

In the USA, most people still have a bit of tact (though it's fading fast), so Frida-nc has it right: People will think those things, and will say them to others (third parties) when they feel like complaining, but are unlikely to say them to the person's face unless they are joking with close friends or are really, really pissed (angry or drunk, take your pick).

What would be interesting is finding out the extent of those different degrees. My perception is that some cultures would be more peaceful, less confrontational, while others would be more "tell it like it is." Typecasting is always a touchy thing, but I think Americans in general fall in the middle.


----------



## k-in-sc

Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women *analyze other people *where you live?
In case it is, *If so, *is it commonly accepted as normal?
In case it is not, *If not, *please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.

I live in the Bible Belt, too, and all those comments seem rude and intrusive to me! At work we joke about our sex lives to a certain extent ("It's your birthday -- gonna get lucky tonight?") and we talk about people behind their backs, but what would be the point of saying these things to their faces? 

With friends, I could discuss these things seriously, but I wouldn't just throw them out as some kind of barb or jab. For instance, I could talk to a female friend about our hormones and how they influence our moods, but saying to a friend, "What's the matter with you? Is it that time of the month?" is just off-putting. 

Have I misunderstood the question?


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> Questions: Is it usual to interpret your fellow-men and women *analyze other people *where you live?
> In case it is, *If so, *is it commonly accepted as normal?
> In case it is not, *If not, *please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks k-in-sc for the corrections. Post #1 is now edited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Bible Belt, too, and all those comments seem rude and intrusive to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Argentina and all those comments are rude and intrusive here too, although not regarded as such to the same extent they are in the Bible Belt. In fact, one can hear those kinds of "comments" quite often here. Anyway, the examples in post #1 were dliberately exaggerated in order to 1. emphasize rudeness and intrusiveness and 2. insert a note of humor into the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I misunderstood the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it usual to analyze other people where you live?
> If so, is it commonly accepted as normal?
> If not, please feel free to share your opinions on the subject.
> These are the questions, corrected after your suggestions, and no, I do not think you misunderstood the questions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

People here are mostly a reserved bunch, so you wouldn't hear any of these comments in conversation.

We do, however, use them to make excuses for each other.  It's perfectly common to hear things like:

"Don't take what Jeff said personally.  You did know that he can't afford his paxil tablets anymore, right?"  

"You have to make allowances for Sharon.  Ever since the heart surgery, her short-term memory's toast."

"Wayne's just impossible to deal with.  It's like this every September since his wife committed suicide".

You also hear teachers doing this a LOT in the staff room.  "Chelsea can't concentrate for more than thirty seconds, but we all know what's going on at home - it's no wonder that school is the last thing on her mind."

La gente aqui es algo reservada, y pues no se oia tales cosas en conversacion.

Lo empleamos para excusar nuestros amigos.  Es muy comun oir cosas como:

No tomes lo que dijo Jeff en serio.  Sabes que no puede cobrar sus medicamentos de paxil, verdad?

Hay que disculpar Sharon - desde hace la operacion de corazon, su memoria no la sirve.

Wayne es imposible.  Es asi cada septiembre desde que se suicido su mujer.

Tambien se escucho esto muy a menudo entre los docentes.  "Chelsea no puede concentrar mas de 30 segundos, pero todos sabemos muy bien lo que pasa en casa - no es sorprendente que la escuela no la importa nada."

Por favor, disculpa la falta de accentos hoy.


----------



## RIU

Like an Angel said:


> Totalmente
> Ahora Mate, ¿qué te fumaste antes de escribir este hilo que en el punto diez pusiste: _Tus opiniones están influenciadas por el hecho de que sos: *azul*_?
> ¡Saludos a todos!


 
Yo también pensé que se le fué la mano en el pellizco...  




krolaina said:


> Yo voy al psicólogo (sí, argentino) desde hace unos años; no se necesita tener un grave problema para hacerlo. Mi "problema"? No entender el mundo y especialmente las cosas a las que habéis hecho referencia, sencillamente no puedo. Otra cosa como ésta, ¿creéis que en España puedo decir a mis amistades que lo hago? No lo entienden y la consecuencia es muy sencilla: me juzgan.
> 
> ¿Por qué esa tendencia no nos la aplicaremos a nosotros mismos? Como ya han dicho por ahí arriba... las relaciones humanas son chungas de por sí, y nos empeñamos en complicarlas más.


 
Vas a psicólogo, vale, pero no pillo lo de "(si, argentino)" ¿Que tiene que ver?




ghoti said:


> Fenixpollo has it right. And it probably cuts across all cultures to different degrees. It's even in the New Testament - "Do not judge, so that you may not be judged." There would have been no reason to say that if there weren't a lot of judgmental people around.


 
I think that in more cases are only comments, joke comments, ofensive comments but not judgements. Those comments are part of our damn habit for demonstrate that we are still alive...


----------



## krolaina

RIU said:


> Vas a psicólogo, vale, pero no pillo lo de "(si, argentino)" ¿Que tiene que ver?



Hola RIU. Un poquito más atrás comentaban que en los países latinoamericanos, más concretamente en Argentina, el número de personas que se someten a psicoanálisis es mayor que en otros países, como el mío. Sólo apuntaba que mi terapeuta es argentino, como la mayoría de los que hay en España. Y estoy encantada.
Un saludo.


----------



## ghoti

krolaina said:


> Hola RIU. Un poquito más atrás comentaban que en los países latinoamericanos, más concretamente en Argentina, el número de personas que se someten a psicoanálisis es mayor que en otros países, como el mío. Sólo apuntaba que mi terapeuta es argentino, como la mayoría de los que hay en España. Y estoy encantada.
> Un saludo.


 
That's fascinating. I wonder why that is. Any ideas? What is it about Argentina/the Argentine character that might cause that?

Americans (los estadounidenses) are often characterized (stereotyped) as brash, rude, self-absorbed, etc., especially people on the East and West Coasts. Are there any common ways that Argentinians are often characterized?

New thread here.


----------



## Rayines

> What is it about Argentina/the Argentine character that might cause that?


Hello, I don't know if it is exactly the Argentine character, but the wide range of European influence in its culture, including the interest in psychoanalysis, especially coming from France and England. It's said that we have developed the theory and practice of psychoanalysis even in a more intensive way than in those countries (or at least it was like that some years ago). Why?, maybe it must be answered by sociologists .


----------



## Macunaíma

Oi, Mateamargo.

Engraçada (e um tanto incomum) sua pergunta, mas achei interessante que tenha sido feita por um Argentino. Isso porque aqui no Brasil, o argentino caricaturado pelos humoristas é sempre alguém ligeiramente melancólico, propenso a divagações de psicanálise amadora dessa natureza. É claro, isso é uma caricatura_ brasileiros e argentinos parecem competir para ver quem caricatura o outro de forma mais burlesca, e acho que ninguém se chateia com isso.
Eu penso que isso não é muito brasileiro, assim como não o é o sarcasmo sutil. Uma interpretação freudiana aqui, um chiste sarcástico ali, até fazem parte de uma conversa, mas insistir nisso, até onde eu sei, seria interpretado como chatisse. Na cultura boêmia brasileira não se valoriza isso. O máximo de melancolia que a nossa cultura produziu foi a Bossa Nova, que alguém de outra cultura possivelmente jamais descreveria como melancólica. 
Somos mais dados ao deboche, à blague. O brasileiro médio nunca levaria comentários pretensamente psicanalíticos à sério; se duvidar, tente da próxima vez que estiver de férias em Florianópolis (como bom Argentino, você passa as férias em Florianópolis, imagino... )

Um grande abraço!


----------



## HUMBERT0

EmilyD said:


> I _have_ heard that certain countries in *South* America have a special inclination/orientation towards formal psychoanalysis, and I always wondered if there was truth in that "stereoptype".
> 
> 
> 
> _He_ escuchado que ciertos paises en america del *sur *tienen una orientacion/preferencia hacia sicoanalysis formal, y siempre me preguntaba si hay algo verdadero en el estereotipo.
> 
> 
> Nomi


 
I live in northern México, a wee bit more to the north than South America. However from what I can remember from the course of psychology I had in high school, psychoanalysis was taught as just another school of thought, like for example Gestalt. Actually the two psicologist with whom I took classes neither of them were Freud admirers.


----------



## Cecilio

Muy bueno este hilo, Mate!

Ya se han comentado aquí muchas cosas alrededor de los temas planteados. Yo creo que en todas partes hay personas que se creen capaces de juzgar rápidamente a los demás y adornan sus juicios con frasecillas pseudocientíficas y de psicología barata.

También existen muchas de estas frases en el terreno de la psuedomedicina. Hay mucho médico o dietista aficionado que va por ahí dando interpretaciones psicosomáticas de lo más variado. Hay una frase que me encanta: "La persona X tiene las defensas bajas". ¿Qué es eso de las "defensas bajas"? Me suena mucho a anuncio publicitario de medicinas. Porque en todo esto, también, influyen mucho los medios de comunicación y las campañas publicitarias.


----------



## Mate

Conclusiones preliminares/Preliminary conclusions:

Al parecer, los pueblos latinoamericanos y, en general, los de la parte europea de la cuenca del Mediterráneo, están más familiarizados o conviven mejor con la psicología barata y las interpretaciones personales no requeridas que otros pueblos de más al norte.

It seems that Latin American cultures as well as those from the Mediterranean basin are more familiar and/or get along better with cheap, unsolicited personal psychologycal interpretations than people belonging to Northern cultures.


----------



## RIU

Mate, lamento no estar de acuerdo contigo. La sabiduría y la estupidez están homogéneamente repartidas por el mundo.


----------



## danielfranco

In both Mexico and the States is very common to psychoanalyze our fellow meat-popsicles.
The only difference I see is that here in the States people tend to find subterranean and obscure reasons, while in Mexico (well, at least the barrio in Mexico City where I grew up) some of us go for simpler explanations.
For instance: A pushy, bitter, loud, opinionated, confrontational person. Here in the States some might say of this person: Oh, well, she/he(/it?) just needs a nap, or his momma didn't hold him enough when he was little, or she held him too much, or was abducted by aliens and they probed him anally, or something along those lines.
But in Mexico we would have said simply: "Ah, bueno, es que es un hijo de su re-$%#$ madre, por eso..." _[ah, well, he's just a son of a $%^$, that's why__]_


----------



## frida-nc

There's also a gender distinction that should be weighed.  It's a cliché among women that "men don't like to talk about their feelings."  A big reason for that, of course, is that talking about your feelings constitutes permission for the other person to also talk about your feelings--then their psychologizing is no longer "unrequested." As another cliché has it, "you make yourself vulnerable."
I don't think it's at all unusual here to have another person remark on one's anger, defensiveness, timidity, or other traits, "with varying degrees of tact."  What would be unusual here is for another person to speculate, unsolicited, on the remote causes of such traits. But there's a whole range of behavior here, and undoubtedly there are some who would violate those unspoken rules, particularly if they perceive the other person as behaving in a negative way. And if the negative person also talked about his feelings, well....
Have I further confused this issue?


----------



## Mate

RIU said:


> Mate, lamento no estar de acuerdo contigo. La sabiduría y la estupidez están homogéneamente repartidas por el mundo.


No te lamentes que estamos aquí para debatir y exponer cada uno su punto de vista; todos son válidos. 

Fijate que iba a empezar mi "sesuda lucubración" de anoche con el siguiente refrán: "En todas partes se cuecen habas". 
Pero no sé qué coágulo me tapó qué arteria cerebral y se me olvidó. 

Se me chispotió, dijera el Chavo.


----------



## Mate

frida-nc said:


> There's also a gender distinction that should be weighed. It's a cliché among women that "men don't like to talk about their feelings." A big reason for that, of course, is that talking about your feelings constitutes permission for the other person to also talk about your feelings--then their psychologizing is no longer "unrequested." As another cliché has it, "you make yourself vulnerable."
> I don't think it's at all unusual here to have another person remark on one's anger, defensiveness, timidity, or other traits, "with varying degrees of tact." What would be unusual here is for another person to speculate, unsolicited, on the remote causes of such traits. But there's a whole range of behavior here, and undoubtedly there are some who would violate those unspoken rules, particularly if they perceive the other person as behaving in a negative way. And if the negative person also talked about his feelings, well....
> Have I further confused this issue?


Just a little/Solo un poco  . 

Another preliminary conclusion: regarding the subject, people from Northern cultures tend to think the same way as people from Southern cultures do. But southerners in general tend to tell their unsolicited opinions directly to the other person ("the victim"), while northerners, generally speaking, tend to keep them for themselves. At times they may share those opinions with other friends, but they seldom throw their darts to "the victim" him/herself.

Otra conclusión preliminar: las personas de culturas norteñas o nórdicas (ninguna de las dos expresiones me convence) no piensan muy distinto que los del sur. Solo que, en general, los segundos suelen ser más directos con sus comentarios no requeridos, mientras que los primeros, también generalizando (de manera burda), más bien guardan sus opiniones para sí. A veces las comparten con otros amigos, pero rara vez arrojan sus dardos directamente a la víctima.


----------



## Mate

danielfranco said:


> In both Mexico and the States is very common to psychoanalyze our fellow meat-popsicles.
> The only difference I see is that here in the States people tend to find subterranean and obscure reasons, while in Mexico (well, at least the barrio in Mexico City where I grew up) some of us go for simpler explanations.
> For instance: A pushy, bitter, loud, opinionated, confrontational person. Here in the States some might say of this person: Oh, well, she/he(/it?) just needs a nap, or his momma didn't hold him enough when he was little, or she held him too much, or was abducted by aliens and they probed him anally, or something along those lines.
> But in Mexico we would have said simply: "Ah, bueno, es que es un hijo de su re-$%#$ madre, por eso..." _[ah, well, he's just a son of a $%^$, that's why__]_


A vos, Daniel, te estoy dejando para lo último .

Sos un haragán, un vago; todos sabemos perfectamente que sos perfectamente bilingüe y sin embargo posteás en inglés solamente. ¡ debería darte! 

¿Me podés decir qué es _"fellow meat-popsicles"_?  

Chau Mr. _*fiaca*_ (consultar algún diccionario de _*lunfardo*_)  

Mate


----------



## jonquiliser

Mateamargo said:


> Just a little/Solo un poco  .
> 
> Another preliminary conclusion: regarding the subject, people from Northern cultures tend to think the same way as people from Southern cultures do. But southerners in general tend to tell their unsolicited opinions directly to the other person ("the victim"), while northerners, generally speaking, tend to keep them for themselves. At times they may share those opinions with other friends, but they seldom throw their darts to "the victim" him/herself.
> 
> Otra conclusión preliminar: las personas de culturas norteñas o nórdicas (ninguna de las dos expresiones me convence) no piensan muy distinto que los del sur. Solo que, en general, los segundos suelen ser más directos con sus comentarios no requeridos, mientras que los primeros, también generalizando (de manera burda), más bien guardan sus opiniones para sí. A veces las comparten con otros amigos, pero rara vez arrojan sus dardos directamente a la víctima.



Jeje, a lo mejor es un poco tal como tú dices, a veces la gente "norteña" se calla más la boca. Pero no creo que esto sea toda la verdad; en mi experiencia por lo menos, cuando alguien por acá te suelta lo que piensa de ti, es muy posible que lo haga de un modo "poco sofisticado", con pocas palabras y sin romperse la cabeza con como suena. Total, si te pones borde, pues no te cortes... . (Aunque bueno, esto supongo que se da por todas partes....  Hay gente de todo tipo..)

Perhaps it's a little like you say, that people "from the north" are less direct with these things. But I don't think that's all there's to it; at least in my experience when someone around here pours over you what they think of you, they might well do it in a rather "unsophisticated" way, in few words and not bothering with how it sounds..."If you're going to sound rude anyway, don't bother too much"-style! (although this probably occurs all around the world... there are different people efverywhere )

Regards,


----------



## pejeman

Mi estimado Mate:

Una de lás actividades más gustadas por el género humano es hablar de los demás. Es más fácil hablar de los demás que de mí.

Así es que dudo que haya una sociedad donde el deporte de encontrar pajas en el ojo ajeno no se practique a cabalidad.

Ya los antiguos fariseos practicaban el hablar mal de los demás y bien de sí mismos.

Los defectos que más me aquejan son los que más fácilmente avisto en los otros, La vida en sociedad es una casa de los espejos. Cuando creo estar viendo los defectos del otro, en realidad es mi imagen.

Por eso la regla de oro es lo que se dice en la canción de Juan Gabriel: "Háblame de tí" (No me estoy refiriendo a Mate sino en general; el que se lanza a juzgar a los demás, debería darse cuenta de que en realidad está hablando de él, por eso lo distingue y lo describe tan bien.

Por eso en algunos grupos de autoayuda, se habla de sí mismo, para no caer en fariseísmo. Nadie encuentra su bienestar confesando los pecados de otros.

Cuando yo acudí al médico psicoanalista, allá por mis 24 años, el doctor me explicó que el psicoanálisis cura hablando. Luego descubrí que cura hablando, pero hablando de mí, no de los demás.

Así es que el llamado psicoanálisis cotidiano, barato o no, no creo que ayude mucho, además de que generalmente es hipócrita. El que quiera ayudar a un amigo, pues en lugar de juzgarlo, que le regale su experiencia, su sufrimiento. Que le diga qué ha vivido y cómo le ha hecho para salir adelante. Que le diga como trata a su familia, como lo reciben en su casa, si a sus hijos les gusta salir a pasear con él, etc. Eso cuesta más, pero ayuda más. Y si no vas a hablar de tí, mejor calla.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

pejeman said:


> Mi estimado Mate:
> 
> Una de lás actividades más gustadas por el género humano es hablar de los demás. Es más fácil hablar de los demás que de mí.
> 
> Así es que dudo que haya una sociedad donde el deporte de encontrar pajas en el ojo ajeno no se practique a cabalidad.
> 
> Ya los antiguos fariseos practicaban el hablar mal de los demás y bien de sí mismos.
> 
> Los defectos que más me aquejan son los que más fácilmente avisto en los otros, La vida en sociedad es una casa de los espejos. Cuando creo estar viendo los defectos del otro, en realidad es mi imagen.
> 
> Por eso la regla de oro es lo que se dice en la canción de Juan Gabriel: "Háblame de tí" (No me estoy refiriendo a Mate sino en general; el que se lanza a juzgar a los demás, debería darse cuenta de que en realidad está hablando de él, por eso lo distingue y lo describe tan bien.
> 
> Por eso en algunos grupos de autoayuda, se habla de sí mismo, para no caer en fariseísmo. Nadie encuentra su bienestar confesando los pecados de otros.
> 
> Cuando yo acudí al médico psicoanalista, allá por mis 24 años, el doctor me explicó que el psicoanálisis cura hablando. Luego descubrí que cura hablando, pero hablando de mí, no de los demás.
> 
> Así es que el llamado psicoanálisis cotidiano, barato o no, no creo que ayude mucho, además de que generalmente es hipócrita. El que quiera ayudar a un amigo, pues en lugar de juzgarlo, que le regale su experiencia, su sufrimiento. Que le diga qué ha vivido y cómo le ha hecho para salir adelante. Que le diga como trata a su familia, como lo reciben en su casa, si a sus hijos les gusta salir a pasear con él, etc. Eso cuesta más, pero ayuda más. Y si no vas a hablar de tí, mejor calla.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Muy acertadas tus apreciaciones, amigo Peje. De ahí el refrán "Ver la paja (perdón) en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio" (y todas sus variantes).

Solo no concuerdo en lo que he subrayado de tu mensaje. 

Algunas veces en las que quise ayudar a alguien contándole cómo había hecho yo para resolver o atravesar una situación similar a la que él/ella estaba pasando, lo tomaron a mal.

Tal vez sea por la manera en que me expresé, o por la susceptibilidad de mis amigos/as, no lo sé. 

Lo que sí sé es que quedé como "el pedante sabelotodo" (que soy  ). 

Saludos - Mate


----------



## danielfranco

¡Uy, qué delicados son algunos con lo de los idiomas!
A lo mejor es que necesitan tomar una siesta.
A lo mejor no los arruyó su mamis lo suficiente cuando eran bébes.
A lo mejor los arruyó de sobra.
A lo mejor los raptó un OVNI y les hicieron experimentos anales...

Bueno, perdón por psicoanalizar a mis queridos compañeros de foro. A veces caigo en la trampa de creerme de acá en lugar de allá... Dizque nomás por haber vivido más tiempo en un lado que en el otro.

[... _my fellow meat-popsicles_ es nada más un chistorete para los que hayan visto la película _The Fifth Element_, donde le preguntan al protagonista: --¿Señor, está clasificado usted como humano? Y contesta el huevón ese: --Este... ¡Negativo, soy una paleta de carne!]


----------



## pejeman

Mateamargo said:


> Muy acertadas tus apreciaciones, amigo Peje. De ahí el refrán "Ver la paja (perdón) en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio" (y todas sus variantes).
> 
> Solo no concuerdo en lo que he subrayado de tu mensaje.
> 
> Lo que sí sé es que quedé como "el pedante sabelotodo" (que soy  ).
> 
> Saludos - Mate


 
Por eso te he asignado la credencial número 001 del Club de Pedantes Sabelotodo Americanos, reservando para Miguelito la 002.


----------



## Mate

pejeman said:


> Por eso te he asignado la credencial número 001 del Club de Pedantes Sabelotodo Americanos, reservando para Miguelito la 002.


Es para mi un honor pertenecer a la PSA, Señor Presidente. Acepto. 
Y juro solemnemente defender los principios (aún sin redactar) de la prestigiosa institución por Ud. fundada, que hoy me acoge en su seno  .

¿Quién es Miguelito? ¿Miguelillo?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

MIguelillo? !!! 
hay que ver , no me habia dado cuenta de ese detalle, me parecen "so sweet". al igual que el número 001. Lo que pasa es que en Venezuela, los Maracuchitos somos algo parecidos a eso, pero imaginense la mezcla maracuchos con argentinos, wau   

Bueno que me disculpen los moderatores


----------

